# Anyone know how to make those flyers with the tear-off strips at the bottom?



## Davidius

I want to make a flyer to put list some items for sale in my apartment complex, and I always see those flyers on bulletin boards with tear-off strips at the bottom with text printed vertically. Is there a template on Microsoft Word for that or something?


----------



## BobVigneault

Like this one.


----------



## BobVigneault

Or this


----------



## Galatians220

Thanks for bringing this up, David. *And thanks, Bob, for providing the links.*  I've been looking for a template like this for awhile now; I downloaded the second one. I have at least a few uses for it.

Margaret

(BTW, for the past few days, I've been in the process of deleting several of my more idiotic posts and hope to delete many, many more, DV, in the future, both recent and not-so-recent. Any suggestions for deletion that I've overlooked will be welcome. I just want to keep things tidy here and give the Lord the glory...  Many of my posts fall far short of that, and they need to go. That feature that allows one to delete one's posts has been a blessing to me.)


----------



## BobVigneault

Here's my suggestion Margaret. STOP DELETING YOUR POSTS!!!!

If I deleted all my idiotic posts my post count would be 14. Yeah, yeah wise guys, I hear ya.


----------



## BobVigneault

Ya'll ever notice how Josh just seems to be in every corner of this board. He's got his eyes every where. I want to proclaim right here and now that Josh is the optimum moderator, he does the moderating of three men - Larry, Curly and Moe.


----------



## Richard King

You gotta keep 'em moderated


----------

